

Blue dye in M&Ms linked to reducing spine injury - kineticac
http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/07/28/spinal.injury.blue.dye/index.html

======
TrevorJ
Non-linkjacked version:

[http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/07/28/spinal.injury.blue.dye/...](http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/07/28/spinal.injury.blue.dye/index.html)

It angers me that even after it has been proven that this substance is
neuroactive, and crosses the blood-brain barrier we are still told that it is
100% safe. That is a load of crap.

~~~
kineticac
doesn't sound safe at all

~~~
TrevorJ
It isn't that I'm convinced that it's unsafe, it's just that the intellectual
dishonesty is so blatant.

------
sound2man
The side effect could be inconvenient... anyone got the blues?

------
bdmac97
I hate statistics. Seriously you can just about link anything to anything. I
should create a study linking writing Ruby code to increased sex appeal.

